
Ask HN: Should package managers include a reminder field? - freefriedrice
I&#x27;m upgrading MacPorts after Catalina, and realized between `ports` and `brew` I have nearly thousands of packages installed. And I have no idea why. What would happen if package managers asked you for a &quot;notes&quot; or &quot;comments&quot; reminder line that is affixed to everything installed at that point? Good idea? Bad idea?
======
battery_cowboy
I'd love a way to see what i actually installed as a first party install, no
package manager I've seen does this, if you ask it "what packages are
installed?" every manager just lists every library and other garbage, rather
than the items I asked it to install, specifically. It's fucking stupid, and I
can't believe there isn't a way to list those in every package manager.

So yes, a tagging system would be nice so maybe you could have it auto tag
everything i install as "user installed" and the rest as "dependency for user
install" or "system base image package", for example.

